# Is my pedigree fake ?



## geomeim27 (Mar 16, 2021)

I have a 6 month old solid black GSD puppy.I’m from Greece and the kennel club takes months here to deliver the pedigrees so I got her pedigree yesterday from my breeder .The thing is though that first of all the birth date is a week later than the real birth date and under her father’s name it’s says “grey”? What does gray mean? If it is referring to the coloring of her father it is wrong cause her father is also solid black .Everything else is correct though .Do you think I got a fake pedigree ? Even if I have I think my dog looks exactly like a GSD? What do you think ?


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Can’t help on paper work, looks like a GSD to me.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm guessing, clerical error on the paper work?


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Your dog definitely looks like a gsd


----------



## geomeim27 (Mar 16, 2021)

So why would they give me a fake pedigree ?


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

grey means sable. Did you ask the breeder?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

geomeim27 said:


> So why would they give me a fake pedigree ?


Nobody here can give you any real information. Talking to the breeder is your best bet


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

Gorgeous blackie. Looks GSD to me.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I think she’s gorgeous


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Good lookin' pup! Hello from Turkey! 😊


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Can you post the pedigree here? Click on the mountain and sun icon, and you will be able to upload it from your computer. You will have to photograph or scan it into the computer first, though.


----------



## AboutAbby (Jun 19, 2021)

beautiful... thats all I know... thats the post.


----------



## geomeim27 (Mar 16, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> Can you post the pedigree here? Click on the mountain and sun icon, and you will be able to upload it from your computer. You will have to photograph or scan it into the computer first, though.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

There are some nice dogs in that pedigree!





__





Coxi Vamoz Bohemia


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Coxi Vamoz Bohemia




www.pedigreedatabase.com









__





Blade vom Wolfssprung


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Blade vom Wolfssprung




www.pedigreedatabase.com





The sire and dam are not in the pedigree database, but that doesn't mean they're not registered, as the PDB is NOT an official database. Anyone can enter dogs into it, as long as they know the dog's registered name, registration number and have at least one generation of parents. The only registration that really is official is the Greek kennel club which issued the pedigree.

The pedigree LOOKS official, but the only way to know for sure if it's accurate is to do DNA testing. I assume BEK is the abbreviation for the Greek German shepherd dog registry? Do you know if they require males to be DNA tested before a breeder can register their offspring? If so, you can easily prove that the sire given on the pedigree is the sire of your dog.

You could also talk to the breeder, and tell him about your doubts, but you have no way of knowing if he's being truthful. If you think he's lying, and it can be proved by a DNA test, he is going to be in BIG trouble with the Greek kennel club!!

By the way, I would be very suspicious of any breeder who named his stud dog "Duke", with NO kennel name. That's something a pet owner does, not a legitimate breeder who really cares about the breed, and wants to breed the best possible dogs!


----------



## Anisa (Jul 21, 2021)

Sooo nice girl But looks like GSD, IMHO.


----------

